# htc p3300 problem



## rusty_james (Sep 8, 2007)

my pda HTC p3300 keeps restarting all the time and sometimes it totally shuts down. I don't know what exactly the problem is. I would be really grateful for any help, because I don't know what to do...thanx


----------

